# Strict Gun Laws vs Protection Dogs



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you think states passing new tough, strick gun laws will accelerate the purchase of PP dogs by private citizens.:-k

No politics please!


----------



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the people that do not want us to have guns ,, also do not want us to have protection dogs. They will have their sights set on dogs also. May take them time.I'm a Texan and we go for more guns, more dogs, and less crooks!! Long live TEXAS!!


----------



## Jeffrey Eggenberger (Jan 3, 2013)

I think having a personal protection dog is a lot of work. They might buy a dog, but you either have to have the monies to buy a PP dog, or the time and effort to train one.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Do you think states passing new tough, strick gun laws will accelerate the purchase of PP dogs by private citizens.:-k


No.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> No.


 
+1

Several groupls will have to tell people that the government is taking their dogs, have shows and facebook posts about it, and then they will buy them.

Imagine how investors (senators, CEOs of news agencies, etc) with stock in gun companies just profited.....People bought a bunch of guns, just like they wanted all from some panic.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

No the dogs will be next ...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

jim kirkendall said:


> I think the people that do not want us to have guns ,, also do not want us to have protection dogs. They will have their sights set on dogs also. May take them time.I'm a Texan and we go for more guns, more dogs, and less crooks!! Long live TEXAS!!


Sounds great Jim ... you better check again... Texas LOVES BSL...


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Do you think states passing new tough, strick gun laws will accelerate the purchase of PP dogs by private citizens.:-k
> 
> No politics please!


 
If some politicians claim inanimate objects are too dangerous for the public to posses, how do you think they would feel about dogs trained to attack humans? The dogs would soon be banned also.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Less lethal purchases will skyrocket. Protection dogs are way too much work, and expensive for 99% of people.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> Less lethal purchases will skyrocket. Protection dogs are way too much work, and expensive for 99% of people.


probably not a bad time to get into the alarm and vids business


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> probably not a bad time to get into the alarm and vids business


or get to TEXAS!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> or get to TEXAS!


 
:-\"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> :-\"


There are tons of Texans in Colorado. Do you think they are going home if Colorado passes the new gun restriction legislation?:smile:


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There are tons of Texans in Colorado. Do you think they are going home if Colorado passes the new gun restriction legislation?:smile:


 
Magpul says they will.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anything that can be TAXED or REGULATED will at some point come to their attention!
Show the certification from a government approved training institution, tax on the dog, DNA profile, you call the area.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There are tons of Texans in Colorado. Do you think they are going home if Colorado passes the new gun restriction legislation?:smile:


We can only hope Lee ;-)


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> We can only hope Lee ;-)


 
I for one will welcome Magpull's jobs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

How about this for hypocrosy... 

Gabby Giffords and her husband are now making the rounds at the anti-gun and anti-violence rallies, advocating much stricter gun laws, and "assualt weapons ban", including Fienstien's suggestions...

shortly after they themselves purchased an AR-15...

of course now that it is public, there is lots of backpedaling and "explanations" as to the reasons for the purchase, and also a focus change on what they really are supporting...


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

The comment has been made that personal protection dogs are too much money and work.

Absolutely true.

But pretend personal protection dogs will skyrocket, and many in the business, or going
into the business, will sell hundreds of counterfeit personal protection dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Engel said:


> The comment has been made that personal protection dogs are too much money and work.
> 
> Absolutely true.
> 
> ...



I'm going to make money in my new business selling my new book.

"MAKE MONEY IN PROTECTION DOG TRAINING"
Only one page.
In two weeks you can have the dog everyone (that doesn't understand dogs) fears. Your killer protection dog.
Just tie your dog to a tree, fence, house trailer, toilet bowl laying in the front yard, rusted out pickup truck lost in the grass, whatever you want protected.
Have everyone walk by and smack it with a whip, toss rocks at it or, in general, just get it crazy with defense. 
Give each person a couple of beers and really get your money's worth! 
Disclaimer!
Children should get no more then one beer or they really get nasty and may scare the dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Wasn't that Butch Cappel's guard dog training method? Hire a bunch of neighborhood kids to agitate the yard dogs behind the fence?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm going to make money in my new business selling my new book.
> 
> "MAKE MONEY IN PROTECTION DOG TRAINING"
> Only one page.
> ...


Better yet - Beat The New Gun Laws, Train Your Mutt One Hour Personal Protection\\/


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

I think there is a part about force feeding em gun powder, but
can't remember the details.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

It only works with Dobermanns on account of their narrow skulls and big brains Jim


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm going to make money in my new business selling my new book.
> 
> "MAKE MONEY IN PROTECTION DOG TRAINING"
> Only one page.
> ...


LMAO!!! This one really did make me laugh. I'm stealing it and sharing on FB.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Wasn't that Butch Cappel's guard dog training method? Hire a bunch of neighborhood kids to agitate the yard dogs behind the fence?


You know it occurred to me that there's an awful lot of people that like to take short cuts with no consideration for gaining an understanding about what they are trying to achieve and this is evidenced by the fact that there are dogs trained in this manner. You might want to reconsider repeating that, even if it is in jest.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> probably not a bad time to get into the alarm and vids business


 Already in it. Just getting it off the ground now. Not your average mundane stuff either. State of the art state products from Europe with tons of user options with police and military capabilities to follow in its footsteps. We're in the process of building prototypes for the government units but the civvie products will be arriving soon. My partner is currently creating the website so no shameless plugs yet


----------

